# Hedgie Habitat/play area/nature?



## CT-Zoom-Zoom (Feb 28, 2009)

OKay, so i've had Lily Ann for about 2 weeks now. She seems to be doing well in her cage. I'd like to build her a small play area here in the basement for her, maybe 24 x 72. Anyone have any ideas for bedding? I can get lumber real cheap, I figured a plywood base with with 1x8 or 1x12 sides, half filled with whatever bedding so she can dig and play. I dont know, I need some ideas...

Rob...


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

I wouldn't use wood because it can't be cleaned if it gets soiled. When summer rolls around and they start selling plastic kiddie pools I am getting one for a playpen for Bruce. For now I use a collapsable wire dog pen with fleece blankets on the ground. I like the idea of a kiddie pool because I can put bedding in there for him to play in and I can't do that with the dog pen because it would get everywhere.


----------

